# Another Paul Revere History rewrite - "The key lime pies are coming, the key lime pies are coming!!"



## jirodriguez (Jun 9, 2011)

OK.... I will admit I will do just about anything for a big slice of really good key lime pie. I love key lime pie and it is really hard to find a truely superb one if you live anywhere north of Floriday - lol. BUT!, I found this recipe and now am in heaven (when I can talk my wife into making it). This is a really easy and super duper delicious key lime pie - follow the directions exactly don't substitute or cheat and you will have an awesome key lime pie.

*Icebox Key Lime Pie*

(As tested by me!  And now featured in Cook's Country)

_Crust:_

8 graham crackers, broken into smaller pieces
2 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
_Filling:_

1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon grated lime zest
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 (14-oz) can sweetened condensed milk
1/3 cup instant vanilla pudding mix (make sure you buy instant, not the kind you have to cook on the stove)
1 1/4 teaspoons unflavored gelatin
1 cup fresh lime juice (about 6-8 limes)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1.  Adjust an oven rack to the middle position and heat oven to 350°.  Pulse crackers and sugar in a food processor until you have fine crumbs.  Add melted butter in a steady stream while processing until the mixture resembles wet sand.  Using the bottom of a glass or measuring cup, press crumbs into the bottom and up the sides of a 9-in pie plate.  Bake until just browned around the edges, 12-14 minutes.  Allow to cool completely.

2.  Process sugar and lime zest in food processor until the sugar turns bright green, about 30 seconds.  Add cream cheese and process until combined.  Add condensed milk and pudding, and process until smooth.  Take a short break to lick every last bit of sweetened condensed milk out of the can - _you know you want to_.  Scrape down sides of bowl.  Stir gelatin and 2 tablespoons lime juice in a small bowl.  Heat in microwave for 15 seconds, then stir to dissolve gelatin.  With the food processor running, pour gelatin mixture, remaining lime juice and vanilla through the feed tube and mix until thoroughly combined.

3.  Pour filling into cooled crust, cover with plastic, and refrigerate for at least 3 hours, or up to 2 days.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 9, 2011)

I am going to give that a try.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 9, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I am going to give that a try.


I'll tell you right now.... make 2, one for you and one for everybody else. It is that good! LOL

My kids don't like it, because normally I do not eat sweets, but with this pie I am a complete piggy!


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet thats Killer !!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)

That's my favorite pie right there.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## nwdave (Jun 9, 2011)

Can I tell my cardiologist who's fault it is for my impending emergency run........?  Like she'd believe some guy in Oregon made me do it........  Never had any of this, guess now's as good a time as any.......  Thanks.  You're a mean man.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds good Johnny! Neighbor has a key lime tree, I'll send you some in the fall so you can make a real key lime pie!


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love me some Key Lime Pie also. Definitely going to try this recipe, Thanks for sharing. You definitely need to make this again when you get the Florida Key limes from Al.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds Great Johnny!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 10, 2011)

Just added that one to the Living Cookbook program and you really don't want to know the nutrition facts on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey Johnnie


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 10, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Can I tell my cardiologist who's fault it is for my impending emergency run........?  Like she'd believe some guy in Oregon made me do it........  Never had any of this, guess now's as good a time as any.......  Thanks.  You're a mean man.


I try my best Dave.... beat the kids regularly... lol. Just kidding - enjoy the pie it is good.




SmokinAl said:


> Sounds good Johnny! Neighbor has a key lime tree, I'll send you some in the fall so you can make a real key lime pie!


Al I have a mental picture of your neighbor going to bed on night with a full tree of limes and waking up in the moring with nothing but a bare to the brach upright twig in his yard.... lol. Thaks for the offer, I will see if I can figure out something good from the Pac. NW to reciprocate with...... bottle of rain maybe! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Scarbelly said:


> Just added that one to the Living Cookbook program and you really don't want to know the nutrition facts on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this nutrition you speak of? And can it be smoked?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> What is this nutrition you speak of? And can it be smoked?


Like most things---Smokes best with Hickory!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 10, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Just added that one to the Living Cookbook program and you really don't want to know the nutrition facts on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scar....I turned off that feature.  If I don't know, then I can't worry about it.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe Johnny....I love me some key lime pie, now i have to give this recipe to the wife and patiently wait...lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 15, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Thank you for the recipe Johnny....I love me some key lime pie, now i have to give this recipe to the wife and patiently wait...lol


I have my birthday coming up on July 3 and have already told the wife I want two pies.... one for the guests and one for ME!! LOL


----------



## alelover (Jun 15, 2011)

I saved the recipe Johnny. Thanks. I went to Key West many years ago and tried like a dozen or more different Key Lime Pies there. I love me some KLP. I'll let you know how good your recipe is when I make it someday. Need some Key Limes though.  Is there anything in North Carolina you need Al?


----------



## big twig (Jun 15, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Al I have a mental picture of your neighbor going to bed on night with a full tree of limes and waking up in the moring with nothing but a *bare to the brach upright twig* in his yard.... lol. Thaks for the offer, I will see if I can figure out something good from the Pac. NW to reciprocate with...... bottle of rain maybe!


Why did you have to bring a naked me into this? Just kidding! I love some key lime pie and this sounds delicious. Now all you need is AL's key limes and your set! Seriously though, I am kind of glad you didn't post a picture because then I would have to run to the store to get the ingredients. We do get key limes up here sometimes or my aunt sends me some (lives in Miami moving to the Keys). Great, just thinking about this pie is killing me now, it's been so long. Copy, paste, email to wife, she better make it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recipe! I made two over the weekend. The first one I followed the recipe to a T, and it was really, really good. Incredibly tart with just the right hit of bitterness, all mellowed by the creamy  texture. For the second, since we were taking it to a barbecue at my sister's house, I decided to mellow it out a bit since she has 2 small children. All I did differently was pulverize the zest in a mortar and pestle, add an extra 1/4 cup sugar and 1/4 teaspoon of salt. The result was still quite tart, but with a little less of the "edginess" of the traditional pie. It was a big hit, especially with the kids.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 20, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe! I made two over the weekend. The first one I followed the recipe to a T, and it was really, really good. Incredibly tart with just the right hit of bitterness, all mellowed by the creamy texture. For the second, since we were taking it to a barbecue at my sister's house, I decided to mellow it out a bit since she has 2 small children. All I did differently was pulverize the zest in a mortar and pestle, add an extra 1/4 cup sugar and 1/4 teaspoon of salt. The result was still quite tart, but with a little less of the "edginess" of the traditional pie. It was a big hit, especially with the kids.


Glad you liked it.... personally for me there almost is no such thing as "to tart"... lol. Another good way to cut down the tartness without modifing the recipe is to make some fresh whip cream flavored with some honey and vanilla. Put a good dallop on top of the pie and it provides a nice contrast to the lime.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2011)

OK.... managed to snap a picture of this one before it dissapeared! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  We mad this one using actual key limes, very, very tastey with a big dallop of fresh whip cream on it!


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> OK.... managed to snap a picture of this one before it dissapeared!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats about my portion right there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks perfect Johnny. It's hard not to eat the whole pie once you get started.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks perfect Johnny. It's hard not to eat the whole pie once you get started.


LOL.... I just ate the quarter on the right for lunch!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 24, 2014)

Just made one of these but used mango instead of lime. I'll post some pictures after it's set, but my taste test of the batter tells me its going to be delicious!

Same basic recipe, just omitted the sugar and all the lime, and added the meat of 3 large mangoes that I pureed and strained. Also used gingersnaps in place of Graham crackers for the crust.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 24, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Just made one of these but used mango instead of lime. I'll post some pictures after it's set, but my taste test of the batter tells me its going to be delicious!
> 
> Same basic recipe, just omitted the sugar and all the lime, and added the meat of 3 large mangoes that I pureed and strained. Also used gingersnaps in place of Graham crackers for the crust.


Oh man... that sounds great! Definately let me know how that turns out - my wife will like that variation.

We just had a lime one and a lemon one for my birthday (July 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------

